
Smart Contract Development Should Be More Like Hardware Development - dcawrey
http://blog.velocity.technology/smart-contract-hardware/
======
moeadham
I'm not sure the software development community is ready to go back to the
days of "un-updatable code".

We did sort of sit there before everyone was on the internet. Where you would
ship a CD, and if there was a bug on that disk, you had to send the customer
an update.

Smart-contract development is going to go through a rough patch while
developers get used to this new paradigm.

